# pleaseeee evaluate my chances



## zee9449 (Jan 7, 2007)

i originally said i wasnt going to ask this... that id wait patiently and find out.. but the wait is TOO PAINFUL!! 

would someone PLEASE evaluate my chances for NYU, USC, Chapman??

I'm applying from Vancouver.

3.6 in fresh, 4.0 in soph, now i have a 3.8 uw/4.2 w
SAT: 2090
Student Exec member, former chair for 4 years, all that etc.
current ap classes: AP Micro-Economics, AP Macro-Economics, AP Human Geography
-member of culture club, ex-mvp for rugby, black belt taekwondo, won a few writing contests, lead role in school play for 4 years, won public speaking competition, actor (for Milk, Pepsi commercials)
- As a filmmaker my movies (i either produced, wrote or directed them) have played in dozens of film festivals including Montreal World Film Festival, Rhode Island International Film Festival, Berkeley Film and Video Festival, Calgary International, Edmonton International and Palm Springs Short Film Festival.
- Recently directed film that was the first to use a new type of cinematic camera outside of LA, am currently in marketing and promotion of the film.

- recs and letters should be great.

I can't post any of the films for legal reasons (post online = no sell, no festivals) 

but here's some publicity on my latest film:
here 
and heres a trailer to my previous one (note: i as. produced this, not directed it):  Trailer 



man.. the wait is killling me!


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Jan 7, 2007)

Dear amazingly qualified college applicants-
I have noticed you have taken to asking me how your chances are. Please cease and desist this crime against my mental health. You make me feel inferior. This goes for all students with amazing grades, amazing credentials, and international students. 
Thank you.
--Palm Tree Armada

P.S. I'm not actually mad or anything. There are no guarantees at all, but the only thing that could maybe hurt you as I see it would be your SAT or your grade selection, but given your movies, I would be surprised if you didnt get into AT LEAST chapman. Good luck.


----------



## ajadler (Jan 7, 2007)

your resume is very similar to mine.

for nyu you've got a pretty good shot... as long as your essays and portfolio is sound you're fine.

as far as usc goes, its all about the essays. can't really evaluate anything other than that.

you're in chapman... dont worry about it.


----------



## neenstar176 (Jan 8, 2007)

Your SAT's are fine.. i got the exact same thing as you and i got in ED. =)


----------



## Shane McD (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow. I feel like crap after reading that.

I really can't help with evauluating your chances, sorry. But I have a question for you.

I read that publicity article on your new movie with that camera... sounds incredible. My question for you is, how did you get Reece Thompson in your film?

Best of luck with everything


----------



## zee9449 (Jan 8, 2007)

> Your SAT's are fine.. i got the exact same thing as you and i got in ED. =)


got in where neenstar? 

and dude you shouldnt feel like crap at all man.. i just happened to have been at the right place at the right time to get things rolling for me. it happens to all of us, i just got given a lucky break kinda early.

As for Reece, the guy is amazingly talented and a dream to work with. If you have a good production going, with developed characters and a cool story, actors wont care about your age - they'll be in your film. Being young, we just have to work five times as hard as anyone else would to prove ourselves. 

I really appreciate everyones help!


----------



## neenstar176 (Jan 10, 2007)

I got into NYU =). I'm sorry I meant to say that before.

But yeah I think you have an excellent shot at getting into NYU.  I don't know the slightest thing about USC because I didn't even apply there (too far from home for me) and I didn't apply to Chapman either but I'm pretty sure you will get in there as well.  Best of Luck!


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Aug 9, 2007)

Holy **** was that Zach from On the Lot?


----------



## Cinematical (Aug 10, 2007)

You're fine on the stats side (which is most important at NYU). As everyone has been saying, for USC, the most important things are the essays. A word of advice - don't take too many big risks. Keep your essays simple and clean. Don't take an artistic chance banking on it getting you in - it's just as likely to backfire.


----------

